# Rasta Pigeon



## gramps (Sep 22, 2011)

Had this fella with 10 mm hex but and 5080 tube easily my cleanest kill

I marinated the breast in reggae reggae sauce and if was very nice


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice shot. So I have to ask, because I just received a Milbro like the one you have pictured and it has the black square tubes on it.
Those are stiff, stiff. I cannot pull it back with thumb braced proper. Any tips besides replacing with with other tubes? Am I missing
a technique in shooting this fine looking slingshot?


----------



## gramps (Sep 22, 2011)

You are better off shooting in this style








Are they solid squares or tubes ?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

How many of them pigeon breasts would it take to make an adequate serving of meat for most folks, not gluttonous?


----------



## gramps (Sep 22, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> How many of them pigeon breasts would it take to make an adequate serving of meat for most folks, not gluttonous?


At least three if there's two of ya and you'd have to have taters and veg the reduce loads when cooked :£


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

gramps said:


> You are better off shooting in this style
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Solid squares, never used them before until this slingshot arrived. They are just about impossible for me to pull back for what I like to
do and that's target shooting.


----------



## gramps (Sep 22, 2011)

Sean said:


> You are better off shooting in this style
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Solid squares, never used them before until this slingshot arrived. They are just about impossible for me to pull back for what I like to
do and that's target shooting.
[/quote]

Not the best for targets matey
There best with 14 mm lead flung at a squirrels head 







try 1745's doubled through the holes







much better 
I'd change them if I was you


----------



## Johnbaz (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi

I can recall as a nipper back in the 70's, buying the 1/4" solid black rubber by the yard from a local fishing shop!!

I used to look out for nice forks in the hedges around where I lived and made many catties for my frinds too!!

I used to have one of those small aluminium Milbros and shot my thumb on around every other shot as I used it with my thumb in the depression









I still have a Maggapult which is very similar but larger for shooting loose feed out when fishing!!



















It's seen better days i'm afraid!!

Cheers, John


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

gramps said:


> You are better off shooting in this style
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Solid squares, never used them before until this slingshot arrived. They are just about impossible for me to pull back for what I like to
do and that's target shooting.
[/quote]

Not the best for targets matey
There best with 14 mm lead flung at a squirrels head







try 1745's doubled through the holes







much better
I'd change them if I was you








[/quote]

I'll do that because I'm dying to try it out on a can or two. Thanks.


----------



## Scarecrow (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice shooting bud







Is that the brass version of the catapult or the bronze version ? I can't really tell from the picture.


----------



## gramps (Sep 22, 2011)

It's the brass mate- bronze is on the list next








Cheers for all the replies guys 
Happy hunting


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm still yet to try Reggae Reggae sauce, is it really that good?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting! I have eaten a lot of mourning dove, but do not think I have ever eaten pigeon. There are some in the city here, but folks get upset if you try to shoot them.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Geoff uk (Oct 22, 2012)

* @Jim Williams we get reggae reggae when its on offer at asda @a £1-00 a bottle..best spicy sauce we,ve ever tried treat yourself.......







*


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks Geoff, I will have to give it a try


----------



## whippetlad (Aug 29, 2013)

I've just recently brought a milbro with squares a lot of pull on the bands


----------

